

Awesome UX designer needed - wedtm

I need an awesome UX designer to redesign the look and feel of mcserverlist.net. I have a decent budget, and am focusing on a CSS/HTML over images approach.<p>I don't want some college kid who does it for "the love of design", I want someone who's tried and true, knows what they're doing, and can provide examples.<p>My budget sits around $1,500 for the entire design, and time isn't too much of an issue.<p>Is anyone out there able to step up to the challenge?<p>If you feel up to the challenge email us at jobs+hn@vimae.com
======
huhtenberg
<http://dribbble.com>

Look around and contact those with "Hire Me" button in their profiles.

------
poppysan
Unfortunately, your budget limits you to "college-kid" level. But then again
major city cost of living does not apply everywhere.

~~~
wedtm
What budget would attract the more professional people?

